# Finding a good breeder



## Canadian who Cares (7 mo ago)

I am writing to thank the people who contribute to this thread. I lost my toy poodle last May and reached out to Poodle Forum on what to look for in a good breeder. I made my checklist of what to look for when looking for a breeder. I found the breeder I was looking for. Rachel Ford of Temple City Poodles, in Southern Alberta, Canada was my choice. Have a look at her website and her Facebook page. She's been communicative, honest, genetically tests her breeding dogs, participates in Puppy Culture, the list is endless.
Rachel called me today to advise me that I was getting one of her puppies. I am so happy she accepted me as a potential owner, and now, I am. Here is a picture of my little girl at 7 weeks. I get her when she is 11 weeks. Her name is Pecan.


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

Oh, your post just brought me to happy tears. Congratulations to you and Pecan; I can't wait for her homecoming.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I am so happy for you - she is a darling and I hope she will bring you much joy (along with the pees, poos, shark attacks, and other puppy shenanigans!). What a lovely start to a new year it will be.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

We're thrilled for you and Pecan looks just yummy !

Please keep us updated on her, maybe a 52 Week thread? That's a section in the Pictures area, set up for members to keep a pictorial record of the first 52 weeks with their new four-footed family member.


----------



## Sroodle8 (Dec 23, 2021)

You must be over-the-moon excited! I can't wait to hear more about Pecan.


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

What a cute little poppet Pecan is - so happy for you!


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

Congratulations. I'm looking forward to updates.


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

Congratulations!


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Can’t wait to see more of Pecan!


----------



## littlemystery (6 mo ago)

Canadian who Cares said:


> I am writing to thank the people who contribute to this thread. I lost my toy poodle last May and reached out to Poodle Forum on what to look for in a good breeder. I made my checklist of what to look for when looking for a breeder. I found the breeder I was looking for. Rachel Ford of Temple City Poodles, in Southern Alberta, Canada was my choice. Have a look at her website and her Facebook page. She's been communicative, honest, genetically tests her breeding dogs, participates in Puppy Culture, the list is endless.
> Rachel called me today to advise me that I was getting one of her puppies. I am so happy she accepted me as a potential owner, and now, I am. Here is a picture of my little girl at 7 weeks. I get her when she is 11 weeks. Her name is Pecan.
> View attachment 500608


Omg i'm so jealous, i love rachel's dogs! I hope to get one from her someday. Congrats!! Pecan is adorable!


----------



## beowoof (Dec 6, 2021)

Pecan sure is a cutie-pie!


----------

